# Questions about finishing a goat shed, safe paint



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

We built a shed out of salvaged pallets for our two doelings. It isn't bad. We call it "The Goat Mahal." But...it looks like a beach bum hut. My DH is insisting we paint it so that the neighbors have less of a reason to complain.

What should we paint or side it with that won't hurt the goats if they try to eat it? Whatever we do needs to be relatively cheap.

The wood isn't treated and they've already nibbled at it a little. Is there anything we can do to prevent it from rotting like a stain or whatnot?

The floor is plywood so far. They've already pooped all over it. We were thinking about putting down a tarp or shower curtain liner over the plywood so that it would be easier to clean. Do you think that's alright? Any better (cheap) ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just buy barn/fence paint. You would want to prime it first.

You could put down rubber mats. The shower curtain will move around too much.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This may or may not be your thing but the old fashioned milk paint company makes a great traditional milk paint without any harmful ingredients. And it is a just add water mix, interior and exterior available.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Where can you get barn paint? I really like the rubber mat idea but they're probably more $$. I'm expecting a bit of a vet bill for a check-up and dewormer and maybe vitamin shots or something. Wish I knew what to do myself.

I was thinking of milk paint, too! That or whitewashing with hydrated lime. I'm not sure if either would do much for preventing rot, especially just whitewashing. That's the other point he is really insistent on.

Uploaded some photos to imgur if you want to see. pics here

The first two were because I've been worried about bloat in the black one but she hasn't had any symptoms besides possibly being distended on the left side. I don't have a clue how to tell a good quality goat from not unless it's super obvious. Hope these girls are alright..


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Found barn paint today! It was justified compared to buying a huge bag of lime that would hardly be used. Looks like the shed is going to be red.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you live somewhere that it gets cold? If you do, you will want to fill in the spaces between the boards. It would be too drafty in the winter.

They actually sell barn/fence paint in red and white at Home Depot near me.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you live somewhere that it gets cold? If you do, you will want to fill in the spaces between the boards. It would be too drafty in the winter.
> 
> They actually sell barn/fence paint in red and white at Home Depot near me.


Contrary to what this current heat would have anyone believe, it does get cold in Georgia. This past winter was abnormally freezing. It snowed and really threw these surrounding counties for a loop. Might be the start of a trend. Anyways, we do plan to fill in the gaps and insulate the mini-barn as we move closer to autumn. How insulated do you think? For now there's a long list of other projects we're trying to knock out. Still have to put it up on cinder blocks, too.

For the floor, I covered it with a large piece of 3.5 mil plastic, wrapping the extra around a pair of 1"x4"x3' boards on the short sides. The first night I didn't use straw but that was a mistake. Very gross. Added straw which did well for the past two nights but... This morning I could see they had burrowed in it and it wasn't very deep. I really really wish they were "clean" goats and had a designated, especially non-barn, spot to go! :GAAH: lol. It was pretty easy to remove the straw and all by rolling up the plastic. Added that to the compost and rinsed the sheet with the hose. Could see us going through a ton of straw though.

Is there a better way to handle that? Do most people just add more straw (or lime or something) on top, not caring if they roll in it? I've also been putting handfuls of straw over their drops in the areas they hang out the most.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Do you have a wood floor, I made a pea gravel floor so the urine can drain out. If you could figure out a way to create a low spot with a drain that would be a start. Or remove the floor from the mini barn and replace the floor system with a rim joist( easier said than done with hooves on the ground I know)


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Just re read the top, see if you can slope it to create just enough to drain.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I go through a lot of bedding.........but it's worth it to keep my goats clean. I add more on top of old every few days and clean it out entirely usually once a week, maybe two.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Is a week to two weeks average for most people?


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Is a week to two weeks average for most people?


I'd like to know that too.
You're probably right that some drainage would help. Should be able to put a tilt in the floor and then line up an edge of the plastic with the low side. At least it wouldn't puddle that way. We didn't nail down the plywood (the kids love that - bouncy) and there's still a gap around all sides of the floor because of how we put together the pallets.

NyGoatMom, what kind of floor or drainage do you have under the bedding? Do you find it's a problem if the goats roll or burrow in it? The one in your avatar looks so comfy! Do you use lime or anything as well?


----------

